# Attaching aux fence to Kobalt miter gauge



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just buy a miter with a longer fence. http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-KMS7102-Table-Precision-System/dp/B0002QZ4RG The good ones cost a lot more. It would save you money from having a local metal shop weld ends that may not be perfectly true. Keep that fence for smaller jobs.

Also do not forget to make yourself a push stick while you are at it. Saves the fingers.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two 1/4"- 28 fine thread stove bolts ( flat head machine screws ) attach the wood to my miter gauge. Two holes drilled 13/64" and thread tapped in the gauge with 1/4" counter sunk holes in the wood fence.

I can get a picture of mine tomorrow if that would help explain.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been ask to add pics to this thread being pics to PM's are not authorized.

If there is any questions about my style of 1947 equipment ask on some antique forum. :biggrin2:I have 2 of those saws and they serve me well.
The wood miter gauge auxiliary is self explanatory. Box joint fence jig. Been used a lot in the past 40 years and it shows. Any style fence there is possible. Just satisfy your needs. NOTE: only 1 screw. Well hell, that's all I could find with short notice.:smile:

One pic of the table saw auxiliary fence is attached the same way. Drill holes tap drill size followed by holes in the aux. fence major screw diameter and not one bit more, then counter sink. For perfect alignment all holes are all drilled at one set up so everything stays in perfect alignment.

This was a long time ago and that's all I can remember. Good Night.


----------



## Polikip (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you for the pics!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the Thank you. That's all that's ever been required in my world and you are paid up for life.

Good luck with your projects.


----------

